# ID this recurve bow???



## elkhoundloki (Oct 24, 2009)

Can anyone help ID manufacturer of this bow? I bought it in my early teens about 30 years ago, and it was used at the time, so I'm guessing it's 35-40 years old. As you can see in photo, it is stamped with a #2, so I think that since it was not a "#1", it was not suitable for selling, so no name was put on it, and possibly it was originally purchased directly from factory, rather than retail outlet. It also has 56", 40# and serial # 107D1914N on it. It could be a Bear "glass powered" but I have seen some Darton and Ben Pearson that look similar ..... being in MI, I assume Bear or Darton. I'd like to sell it, but would like to know what exactly it is before I sell. Any help anyone can provide is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I can tell you what it's not, it's not a Bear. They always marked their bows with their name and their serial number is 6 digits begining with an inverted year (like 16=1961).


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Email Black Dog Outfitters with attn to Tom Hackbardt. I'm certain he'd be able to tell you exactly what it is. He probably even knows what year it was made.
http://www.blackdog-outfitters.com/index.php/contact-us


----------



## elkhoundloki (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks guys ....... I appreciate help!


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd say it's either a Root or Shakespear.


----------



## elkhoundloki (Oct 24, 2009)

target-panic said:


> I'd say it's either a Root or Shakespear.


Thanks for suggestion on Shakespeare. I've done some searching on the net and have found a number of Shakespeare photos that look extremely similar.
ps - I've shown several people the photos of your cabin build .... great project!


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

My vote is Root.


----------



## elkhoundloki (Oct 24, 2009)

Figures .... I just had someone tell that they thought it was a Darton, so that puts me pretty much where I started.   :help:


----------

